# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  SelfCAD Settings for a newb

## jg613

Hi I needs some general feedback about how to start with SelfCAD. I started with Splic3r but have now moved to SelfCAD for simplicity. Does anyone have any history (even though it's new program) the best way to start. 

My 13 year old son is the real designer, I am just here to help him.

Thanks :Cool:

----------


## jg613

Updated there program now to run off Safari, Chrome and Firefox, which made it now much easier to move from Design, to slice, download to STL to Print

----------


## jg613

SelfCAD Is now FREE for Students, teachers, and Non Profits. you need to message them for them to give you a 2-year liscence.

----------

